# Starting again and a new tank



## JadeSparrow (Nov 9, 2012)

So I am getting back into keeping tanks and for christmas my lovely hubby said I could get a new tank and Petco is having the 1 per gallon sale right now so I am between a 40 or 55 gal tank. I did this a bit backwards because I haven't gotten the tank yet but ordered a few plants already for it. I'll get to that list in a bit. My questions in this is this is the first time I have set up a tank of this size so the list of questions:
1) how much soil do I need to get and recommended brands/types? 
2) How much sand for the cap?
3) Best mix of plants (I ordered some of my favs but will need more)?
4) Recommended lighting?
5) This last question is just because I have no clue what to stock with...recommended fishes?

So the plants that I already ordered:
(1) 3x Cabomba Purple
(2) Echinodorus Gabrieli
(3) Hornwort
(2) Green Temple
(1) Aponogeton boivinianus
(2) Pygmy Chain Sword Narrow Leaf Loose
(1) Red Melon Sword Medium

I know most of the answers are spread throughout the forum and with some searching I could find out almost everything. But I am going to be honest I like being able to read everything in one spot. 
Please and thank you for the help


----------



## JadeSparrow (Nov 9, 2012)

So we all loaded up in the car yesterday and went to get the tank, ended up with the 40 gal along with a stand, glass top, light strip, a bulb that will actually grow plants, heater and thermometer. This time of year is horrible for finding decent soil to put in a tank everything that is in stock has perlite and fertilizers in it. I don't really have anything left over from setting up previous tanks because well it just didn't survive the move. So please suggestions on something that would work hopefully that would be local or would ship from amazon to mississippi...everything seems to only ship to the midwest right now which does not help me at all.


----------



## JadeSparrow (Nov 9, 2012)

So I ordered some more plants....and 2 snails
Some I wanted the first time I ordered but they were out of stock. What I got though were:
(2) Pennywort
(2) Water Wisteria
(3) Foxtail clumps
(3) Pygmy chain sword broadleaf
(3 more) Hornwort (If I have too much it can just go in the ADF tank lol)
(3) portions of java moss

I did also end up getting soil from Lowes its Miracle Gro organic potting soil
https://www.lowes.com/pd/Miracle-Gro-Organic-Choice-8-Quart-Organic-Potting-Mix/50260969

I had one bag I found in the garage that was used to set up a tank at one point so that's what I went with. Still have to get something for the cap though. 

No, I haven't started setting the tank up yet....still have to take down the Christmas tree as that's where I am putting the tank if the stand ever comes in.


----------



## LizzyP (Jun 21, 2012)

I'd love to see pictures when you've finished setting it up!

I just set up a divided 10 gallon. I used National Geographic sand that I found at Petsmart. It's not fine at all, hardly needed any rinsing and doesn't cloud up my tank when it got swirled around. I got white but I'm wishing I got black, oh well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JadeSparrow (Nov 9, 2012)

I've almost always used black sand typically the tahitian moon sand (not sure if thats spelled right). I've been back and forth on getting more and just sticking with it or going a different color. I like the black because when I mess with the plants the soil doesn't really stick out but it makes the tank look dark IMO. Sooo that's my dilemma lol.


----------



## LizzyP (Jun 21, 2012)

Hubby picked up the black and I didn't want the black, now I wish I did but I'm not going to tell him that, lol. 

I've used that sand before, I didn't like it. I wasn't good about keeping the vacuum away from it and it'd get sucked up in the siphon and make a huge mess and it just made me want to pull my hair out. Hopefully this new sand will be good. I accidentally got carried away with water pouring and it made a hole in it but it wasn't cloudy at all, so we will see. 

Do you know what you're going to put in it yet?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JadeSparrow (Nov 9, 2012)

Oh no! lol The hole just means you have to add something else to the tank though right? 

No I haven't figured out what I want to stock with yet and with the selection here it looks like I may end up having to order whatever I want which then means that I will have to wait till it gets a bit warmer.


----------



## seenbettadays (Dec 5, 2016)

I'm thinking about getting myself a 50 gal myself. Totally subscribing to this to see what other people chime in with. I've never done a fully planted tank before but I really want to do some nice aquascaping! Maybe I'll use it for a betta sorority or start up a community (that way I can also manage culling deformed fry as fish food when I start breeding). Any ideas about good fish for that? I look forward to seeing pictures of your set up!


----------



## ryry2012 (Mar 31, 2015)

Some hobbyists like Diamond Blasting sand (Black Diamond Medium Blasting Abrasives)20/40 grit. You'll have to rinse well though. Tractor Supply stores sell them...not sure if there is one close to you.


----------



## JadeSparrow (Nov 9, 2012)

I'm thinking of putting a school of corys in the tank would they do ok with that? And yes there are 2 tractor supplies within 20 min of me lol


----------



## ryry2012 (Mar 31, 2015)

20 minutes drive is not bad at all. I went 45 minutes (traffic) to get a bottle of pure ammonia :wink3: 


People use the sand in Cory tanks, so no problem.


----------



## JadeSparrow (Nov 9, 2012)

sweet, I may have to look into it. Way better than ordering it online. 45 min for a bottle of ammonia...yikes lol. The only time we have traffic like that around here is around christmas time.


----------



## ryry2012 (Mar 31, 2015)

I know... We stopped by at a ACE hardware store on our way to see Christmas lights. But it was still one of "usual" traffic...lol


A 40g tank sounds good. You can get almost any plants you like! What about dwarf water lily to add color in your tank? I'm going to order some plants for a 8.8g. It's hard to decide what to get and what to give up :frown2:


----------



## JadeSparrow (Nov 9, 2012)

I have a dwarf lily in a 5.5 gal bow front lol just have to keep trimming it back but the froggies love it. Never let the size of the tank keep you from the plants you want...just might have to do a bit more maintenance than in a bigger tank. 

I'm kinda excited for this tank. I've never had one bigger than 10 gal well had a 13 gal that was taller than it was wide but I don't really count it, so its going to be a fun learning experience.


----------



## JadeSparrow (Nov 9, 2012)

So I started setting up the tank...I think I ordered too much hornwort but oh well. I'm not filling it all the way up yet because we are still going to have to move it to a stand that hasn't come in yet...even though it was supposed to already be here. Oh well. 

I'm waiting till its in its finally resting place before adding fish. I think that I am going with 8 albino cories, and a school of some kind of tetra...still undecided on which one.


----------



## ryry2012 (Mar 31, 2015)

Looks good! I can't wait to see when it's done.


Are you going to do fish-in clycling?


----------



## JadeSparrow (Nov 9, 2012)

Most likely will be a fish in cycle. It's what I've done with the smaller tanks.


----------



## ryry2012 (Mar 31, 2015)

Out of curiousity. Are you going to cycle with cories or tetras?


I'm currently doing fishless cycling. It's harder than I imagined...


----------



## JadeSparrow (Nov 9, 2012)

Tetras. They are, from what I've heard, a little bit more resilient than the cories. I've never tried a fishless cycle so can't tell you if it's easier or not.


----------



## JadeSparrow (Nov 9, 2012)

Up running and planted. I do have a few glolight tetras and cories in the tank. The one thing I am not liking right now is the light I got. It's an aqueon light fixture and the t8 flora max light bulb. I feel like it still leaves the tank dark...partially it's tannins still leaching from the wood in the soil bit I like that look. Ideas on upgrading or changing out the lighting?


----------



## ryry2012 (Mar 31, 2015)

Finnex? Stingray is pretty popular. Vivid+ is their newest color enchancing fixture. 24/7 is also popular.


----------

